# The **** Hair Thread



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Everyone loves a good **** thread!

So what do you ask for when you get a cut. Do you go barbers or hair dresser/salon. Can you even bring yourself to take a photo in? Or does your mrs do it with a home set up jobby? Do you even do it yourself?

What's the cost of it?


----------



## Kane T (May 18, 2012)

€7.50 quick chop. No **** hair for me.


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

Done it myself since I was 15. Pair of clippers 30-50 quid for a good pair. Last on average 3 years, you do the maths. :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2012)

Clippers, job done


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

£18 from the salon, no photo though!

Or £15 at the turkish barber, get a nice shave there too

....yeah, **** hair cut


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

£5 from the local barbers.

#1 back and sides, #3 on top - Army recruit stylee. Very little maintenance, get it done every other week.


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

Got it done this morning, two sides four top. Think I may go shorter next time though as grows to quick, so will either do a one and a three or maybe a two all over. Cost me six fifty.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Full blown **** hair here. :cowboy: :blowme:

Slicked back like a truly sly butcher.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Do it myself number 0 clippers


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Skinhead. No cost 

And when I'm rocking a big beard I get to look like a terrorist :thumb:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> View attachment 86632


Do u really use a Mach 3, how easy is it? I'm considering it lol


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Do u really use a Mach 3, how easy is it? I'm considering it lol


i find it easier and safer than the sh*ty yellow bic razors, i use Nivea bar soap warm water and it takes less than 10mins, then apply plenty of cocoa butter :thumb:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

The perfect excuse to smell like a real black man lol


----------



## Warman (Aug 13, 2010)

hairdresser comes to my house as shes a mate, so styed lol...fair to all of you that pull off the hairless look.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Warman said:


> hairdresser comes to my house as shes a mate, so styed lol...fair to all of you that pull off the hairless look.


It's either that or pull off the receed look!!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> The perfect excuse to smell like a real black man lol


REPS!!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

i pay a tenner to a little natty turkish **** who speaks worse english than me...he's a fuking mint barber


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

mrs is a hairdresser. this thread woulda been MILES better if it was about pubic hair style...


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

My pubes get done few times a year lol - lop the lot off and when they grow back, I keep them for a bit until I get pis5ed off with them


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> mrs is a hairdresser. *this thread woulda been MILES better if it was about pubic hair style*...


----------



## RocoElBurn (May 31, 2010)

Self trimmed on 0 or 1 ...losing it since I was 15ish so a soul-glo afro is not on the cards ;0p


----------



## hotchy (Aug 20, 2009)

Sport a baldy my self


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

My mummy does mine - ex hair dresser.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> My pubes get done few times a year lol - lop the lot off and when they grow back, I keep them for a bit until I get pis5ed off with them


i let myself go since i got back with the mrs :lol: mines are ginger tho so cant let the cvnt get too bad


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

im running out of hair fast so no **** cuts for me think ive only a few cuts left before its bic time lol


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

clippers number 1 all over


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Go to the barbers and get a shape up.

Proper banter there as well...


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

I shaved my own head for 15 years. When i met my missus 4 years ago i decided to grow my hair and wish i hadn't waited so long.

2 back and sides and messy across the top. Go to the barbers


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm by far the most **** so far then...


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

I have a real **** cut, highlights and everything,


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

do it myself 0 with clippers

real man don't need a gay hair style....


----------



## dandaman1990 (Mar 22, 2009)

I get a 3 on the back and sides and cut short and geled on top


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Grade one back and sides trim on top. GI fckin joe look


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Barbers I go to is great. Its a tenner, but they take their time and the way its cut, it doesnt need another chop for a month.

I used to go to a cheaper place, but it needed cutting every couple of weeks, coz my head would end up like a tennis ball.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

I can't stand my hair getting longer than when it's just been cut, cause of this is do it myself every Sunday night, pubes too


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Shellie (36 year old) that i use to work with normally cuts my hair every 2-3 weeks ... i normally have 1 on the sides and back blended into a 2 on top !! only costs me £5 and i can either have it done at my home her house or in the salon


----------



## Stephenj (May 19, 2012)

I go to local barbers (don't know his name or age unfortunately ????) have number 2 on the sides and back and short and choppy on top, had it cut earlier actually


----------



## brandon91 (Jul 4, 2011)

#0 sides #2 on top

6 quid


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

I have 1.5 on the sides blended into a long top. The back on the top of my head is shorter than the front becuse I have a double crown and it grows like mad. The front and middle is quite long and I have a fringe that comes down to one side on a slant which ends just above my eyebrow (its not cut like that, I sweep it with wax). Infact look at my avi but my sides and fringe are fully hidden

When I grow it out I usually have millitary sides with a step and a comb over top and side parting... /nohomo


----------



## spod (Mar 25, 2010)

clippers - number 1 head, face and nuts (in that order) every 2 weeks


----------



## spod (Mar 25, 2010)

Sy. said:


> In a salon.. short sides.. messy* fauxhawk* sorta style.
> 
> In my defence its full of stunning hairdressers


there is no defence for this......


----------



## andyparry123 (Jul 22, 2005)

Short enough to be able to get up and go, long enough for a slight part/ messy look when wanted


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

Razor. Shave completely. Why not. It's falling out anyway. And to think I used to chew my fringe at school. I look fooking sexy now tho'!!!!!


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Men don't go to hairdressers, not real men. Hairdressers are massive homosexuals, and I don't like wooly woofters standing behind me.

Clippers or anal? Clippers bruv innit. :lol:


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

Long as foook mate. Very hairy. Longer than my gfs, but she says I look like Conan so Im game


----------



## jazzmc (Oct 14, 2011)

Number 1 back and sides,bit of a Mexicombover at the front,,I'm not gay but my Boyfriend might be


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Costs about £9, all i say is as short as you can with scissors. I do not suit any hairstyles at all, so my hair goes untouched, apart from the odd wash


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

0 on the clippers, the mrs does it for me, I would like to have a cool hair style but my crappy receeding hair line does not allow this.


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

£25 gents salon in town, alright its a bit gay but not as bad as Toni & Guy.

Went for a cut there once and you can tell who the senior stylists are cos they gradually get oranger and oranger according to rank.


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

10 now

used to pay 22.5 at a mens grooming place leeds city centre when i was a younger patrick bateman wannabe


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

I'm only 24 and have the old Alan Shearer hairline, so I just clipper it all off every couple of weeks. Due now to be honest, trim to the face too.


----------

